# Ridley Compact RR Rahmen - Gr. XL



## immerletzter (13. Mai 2008)

Rennrad Rahmen

RIDLEY Compact

    * Größe XL (entspricht einer klassichen Rahmenhöhe von ca. 59cm)
    * Farbe: weiß (auf den Oberseiten) / grau (an den Unterseiten) 

Beschreibung

    Der Ridley Compact Rahmen weist die gleiche Hydro-Forming FluidForm Rohrstruktur wie das Ridley Modell Aedon auf. Die Besonderheit des Compact Modell ist wie der Name bereits andeuted die Sloping-Geometrie. Die Compact Rahmengeometrie bedeuted demnach im Gegensatz zur klassischen Geometrie ein abfallendes Oberrohr. Das Compact ist einer der beliebtesten Aluminiumrahmen von Ridley. 

Alleinstellungsmerkmal

    Das Ridley Compact besticht durch seine imposanten und außergewöhnlichen hydroforming Rohrsätze. Der Schwerpunkt der Rohrauslegung lag vollends auf der Steifigkeit. Aus diesem Grund wurde der Grundastz runder Rohrquerschnitte fast vollends aufgegeben und das Konzept ovaler, breiter, gedrückter Rohre auch mit mit der charakteristischen Kantenform. Triple Butted Aluminium ist das Material der Wahl, bei dem in einem einzigen Rohr drei verschiedene Wandstärken realisert werden, um das Gewicht zu senken. Rahmengewicht liegt bei 1300g, die komplette Maschine wiegt dann bei entsprechendem Aufbau bei ca 8kg. 

Herstellerbeschreibung

    "Unsere Rennrahmen werden vom Konzept bis zum in der Computeranalyse geschaffenen Festmodell im Werk entwickelt und konstruiert. Wir führen an der Rohrstruktur konstant Analysen und Anpassungen durch, um eine spezifische Performance und ästhetische Ziele zu erreichen. Die auf Fahrräder wirkenden Kräfte sind gut bekannt, ebenso wie die vom Fahrer gewünschten Eigenschaften. Durch Übernahme der Designkonzepte von unseren Industriedesignern können wir die Rohrform für beste Fahrqualitätseigenschaften optimieren: Stabilität des Gabelausfallendes, Tretlagersteifigkeit, sanfte Fahreigenschaften, Rahmenverdrehungssteifigkeit." (Homepage RIDLEY) 

Rahmenspezifikationen

    * Name: Compact
    * Gewicht: 1300g
    * Rohrsatz: HydroFormedTubing, sharpe edge design, 3-fach konifiziert (tripple butted)
    * Material: 7000 Alloy Aluminiumlegierung
    * Verbindungtechnik: Tig Welding with no step, heat treated
    * Ausfallenden: CNC gefräst, lackiert, auswechselbar
    * Sattelstützendurchmesser: 31,6mm
    * Umwerfer: 34,9mm Schellenmaß
    * Unterrohr: am Tretlager 56mm, am Steuerrohr 49mm Durchmesser mit wechselnder Dreieckform für mehr Steifigkeit (siehe Bilder)
    * Steuerrohr: CNC Gefräst, integrierter Steuersatz, 11/8"
    * Innenlagergehäuse: CNC gefräst, BSA Gewinde
    * Lackierung: Powder Coating (Pulverbeschichtung) 

Geometrie

    "Ein oftmals übersehenes Teil des Rahmendesigns ist die Geometrie. In jahrelanger Arbeit bei der Herstellung von Rahmen für die belgischen Topprofifahrer perfektioniert, wurde eine Ridley-Geometrie entwickelt, die fast jedem Straßenfahrer gerecht wird. Unsere Geometrie ist so komfortabel, dass alle unsere Profifahrer, einschließlich des gesamten Predictor-Lotto-Teams (das frühere Davitamon-Lotto-Team) Lagerrahmen anstelle von Rahmen mit maßgeschneiderter Geometrie verwenden." (Homepage RIDLEY) 

    * 530mm Sattelrohr C-C
    * 570mm Sattelrohr C-T
    * 570mm Oberrohr (parallel)
    * 583mm Oberrohr (horizontal)
    * 210mm Steuerrohr
    * 405mm Kettenstrebe
    * 067mm Tretlagerabsenkung
    * 810mm Standhöhe
    * 1015mm Radstand
    * 73.5° Sitzwinkel
    * 73.0° Lenkwinkel 

Lieferumfang

    * Rahmen
    * Sattelklemme
    *
      Zustand :Nur leichte Spuren von den Laufrädern. Ansonsten als nahezu neuwertig zu beschreiben. Vorbesitzer gab nur minimale Laufleistung an.
    * Verkaufsgrund :Ich benötige die Größe L statt der Größe XL (bin den Rahmen selbst leider nie gefahren)
    * Die Anbauteile wurde ausschließlich für das Foto montiert und sind nicht Bestandteil der Auktion

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220234297598&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=012


----------

